

I created a file host. Almost like imgur, but for any kind of file. Thoughts? - infotomb
https://infotomb.com

======
infotomb
Some of the things it does:

* extract text and metadata from images: [https://infotomb.com/opihx](https://infotomb.com/opihx)

* lets you access it how you'd like by changing the file extension: [https://infotomb.com/opihx.txt](https://infotomb.com/opihx.txt), [https://infotomb.com/opihx.png](https://infotomb.com/opihx.png)

* make PDFs suck less: [https://infotomb.com/vvs7t](https://infotomb.com/vvs7t)

* protects your privacy and anonymity: [https://infotomb.com/about/anon.html](https://infotomb.com/about/anon.html)

